# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  وصايا لطلاب جامعتي

## مجروح من الدنيا

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__((وصايا نسيم لطلاب جامعتي في الضفة جامعة القدس المفتوحة))__صِفري يزَيدُ القلبَ بالآهاتِ=فَتكَسرَّتْ من ظُلمِهِ كَلِماتي__وَتشَتَّتْ عِندَ الزَاوجِلِ فرحَّتي=فتَعَددَّتْ في حِينِها أناتي__فالصِفرُ يأبى أن يفُارِقَ صفحَتي=فيَسُابِقُ الستينَ للخاناتِ__وَتبَعثرَتْ فوقَ القصَائِدِ أحرّفُي =واستسلمَت لِريِاحهِ راياتي__فالنحوُ عِندَ البعَضِ سَهلٌ فهمُهُ=لكنَّهُ قدْ زادَ من حَسرَاتِ__والجبرُ اقرَبُ للِطلاسمِ نصُّه=فَيُشابِهُ الإعِجازَ بالآياتِ__ما أصعَبَ الإِحصاءَ في كُليتَي=وسِياسَةَ التاريخِ بالسنوَاتِ__في الإنجليزي كانَ صِفري رَائِعٌ=فالصِفرُ جَاءَ مُزيناً صَفحاتي__كُليتي باتتْ تزَيدُ مَواجِعي=فَتُعاِلجُ الهَفوَاتَ بالهَفواتِ__ستينُ يا حُزّني وموجِّعَتي=لَكنَّكِ الأفراحُ للصفحاتِ__الحبُ عندَ (الشَبِّ)أصُبحُ واجباً= أوانَّهُ كالفَرضِ بالصَّلواتِ__وَكَأنهُ مُتَطلَّبٌ لُدُروسهِ=فَيُساِبقُ الأصحابَ للفَتَياتِ__أما صَبايا الحبُّ زادَ غُرورُها=كَحَصيَرةٍ طارتْ معَ النَسماتِ__فَيكَونُ في الجلَسَاتِ كلُّ حَديثِها=عن ذلكَ المعتوهِ بالنظَرَاتِ__ما بَالُهُ المعتوهُ ينَظرُ هكذا =أترُاهُ ينَظرُ مُعجَبًا بصِفاتي؟!__فيُصيبُها في النَفسِ دَاءٌ مزُمِنٌ=هوَ قاتِل ٌٌمتُعَددُ الدَرَجاتِ__منْ مِثلُها يغّتَرُ حِينَ يَسبُّها=ذَاكَ اللَعينُ بأرذَلِ الكَلماتِ__قدْ يهمِسُ المَفتون ُوَقت َمُرورِها=ها قدْ أتتْ معشوقَتي وَحَياتي__لكنَّهُ ما كانَ يعرِفُ حِينَها= عنْ غَدرِها في اقرَبِ الطُرقُاتِ__سأَقولُها تِلكَ العبِارةُ بَاكياً =ولتسمعَوا يا أخِوتَي مأساتي__فلتأكُلوا ذَاكَ الفَلافلَ انَّهُ=قوُتُ الفَقيرِ ولَحمةُ السَكناتِ__ولتغسلوا الأطباقَ غَسلاً جيدًِا=ولتتركوا الطرّنيبَ بالسَهرَاتِ__لا تُصدِروا الأصواتَ في سهَرَاتكِم=أو تَشبكِوا الجاَراتَ بالجاراتِ__لنْ يُفلحَ الطُلابُ يوماً إِخوّتي= إلا إِذا ما استوعَبوا   كَلِماتي__فالعِلمُ نُورٌ رُغمَ اَنفِ الجاهلِ =والجَهلُ يغَزو العَقلَ بالظُلماتِ__انظرْ إليَّ وقَدْ رَحلتُ بِحسَرتي=لكنَّني ما زِلتُ في أهَاتي__فَتَخرَجوا يا ِأخَوتَي وتَوَظَّفوا=ولتفرحوا ولتحفظَوا أبياتي_

----------


## عُبادة

الله الله

كلام جميل ورائع

الف شكر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شد حالك يا صاحبي ما بتجيب صفر
هذه الجامعه هي هكذا 
تعب ونكد مع العلامات وفرح مع الشباب والبنات
تتمنى لو ان الجامعه فقط شباب وبنات دون ان تكون دراسه 
يسلموا نسيم وان شاء الله بتتحسن

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

_ها أنا أنثر جراحاتي

بين أيديكم 

مروركم عذب بحق

تقبلو تحياتي نسيم_

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلو
مشكور

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلو كتيير

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

كلام جميل

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كتير حلووووووووووووووووووووووووو :Bl (3):

----------


## القلم الحزين

كلام كتير حلو ورائع يا نسيم

----------


## ابو عوده

*كلام رائع وجميل*

----------


## شجر الأربعين

حلوووووووو كتييييييير 
 :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## اصعب حب

حلو...............................................  ...........

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كلام حلو زيك تحياتي الك ولطلاب جامعتك كل الجامعات الاردنية والعربية .
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ملكة الليل

تحياتي لجامعة القدس المفتوحة في طولكرم
انا زرتها مرتين ياجماعه وبحيي كل طلابها
وكنت رح ادرس فيها بس سكرت طرق طولكرم على دوري ودرست في الأردن(قسمة ونصيب)
وتحياتي لكاتب هذا الموضوع 
ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموووووو

 :04f8b3e14f:

----------

